# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  درخواست کتاب های رشته گرافیک رایانه های کاردانش

## amirreza1375

سلام و درود بر دوستان.کسی میتونه لینک دانلود کتاب های رشته 
گرافیک رایانه ای کاردانش رو برام بذاره؟
خیلی دنبالش هستم تو گوگل هم سرچ کردم چیزی نیومد!

----------

